# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pave Lock is there a better product out there?

## Iamwhoiam

We have concrete pavers under our veranda, which needs to be pressure washed regularly as we have dogs which track mud onto it and there oatmeal in colour. The pave lock just washes out, is there a product more suitable or can anyone recommend a cement and sand mix which I can make up. Thanks

----------


## homerjs

I'm interested too.  Any advice?

----------

